# SWC or EB



## Andy (Mar 20, 2016)

Which Route would you recommend based on scenery seen going Eastbound in Mid-may.

I will be doing the West coast cities LA, San Francisco & Seattle via the Star Late Express for my honey moon next year.

Also what happens if you book a roomette on the Cardinal to NY but miss the connection, will they put you in a roomette on the Capital or the Coast Star Late instead? What happens if there are no other roomettes available would I get a cash refund on the part not used?


----------



## tomfuller (Mar 20, 2016)

I would plan on getting to Chicago the day before the Cardinal leaves no matter which train you take. For scenery, I like the California Zephyr better than the SWC

or the EB.

If you take the Coast Starlight southbound, you will get to Los Angeles at 9PM and have to wait until the next day to get on the SWC.

Do you have any plans to stop for 24 hours and rent a car to go see some of the things you wanted to see away from the train route?


----------



## KmH (Mar 20, 2016)

#1 - Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle from LA to Chicago. When on-time - arrives Chicago @ 1:52 pm

#2 - SWC - When on-time - arrives Chicago @ 3:15 pm

#3 - EB. But I would catch the EB @ Portland so I could ride along next to the Columbia River. When on-time - arrives Chicago @ 3:55 pm

If you miss the Cardinal (departs @ 5:45 pm) to New York because your train is late Amtrak has several options they can choose.

https://www.amtrak.com/at-the-station



> In the case of a missed guaranteed connection, Amtrak will provide alternate transportation on Amtrak, another carrier, or overnight hotel accommodations, at Amtrak's discretion.


"Alternate transportation on Amtrak, another carrier" could be a bus that catches up to the Cardinal.
https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/Satellite?c=AM_Content_C&cid=1241267288550&pagename=am%2FAM_Content_C%2FSimple_Copy_Popup

If a sleeper isn't available and you have to ride in Coach it's my understanding you would get an e-voucher for the cost of the Roomette, less the Coach fare included in the Roomette cost.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Mar 20, 2016)

I agree with Tom Fuller on scenery... the California Zephyr is by far the most scenic Chicago - West Coast train.

The Empire Builder would be next on my list, the views of Glacier National Park are stunning. (and those views themselves are every bit as good as the Zephyr views, they just don't last long). If your ride the Builder from Portland you get the Columbia River Gorge, and if you ride from Seattle you get Puget Sound and the Olympian Mountains... can't go wrong either way.

The Southwest Chief has some neat mountains and canyons leaving Albuquerque, and the famous Raton pass. But true "scenic highlights" are few and far between.

In comparison the Zephyr will pass over Donner Pass with stunning views of Donner Lake, travel through the Ruby Canyon, Glenwood Canyon, give you tiny glimpses of Arches National Park in the distance, and take you right through the middle of the Colorado Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 20, 2016)

I agree with the others that the California Zephyr from the Bay Area ( Emeryville) through the Sierras and Rockies is the Train to take for Scenery, it's among the best in North America!

And I'd suggest taking the Lake Shore Limited from Chicago to NYP, it leaves Daily @ 930pm and has Viewliner Sleepers which are the way to roll East IMO!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2016)

thanks for the suggestions everyone, i did the Lake shore Limited and CZ along with the Capitol Limited and Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited, last time I was over in the US so thinking about doing different routes this time around. Ive read the Cardinal is meant to be the most scenic route in the North East and while the CZ was stunning last time around I think life is too short to repeat experiences


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 20, 2016)

Then I would recommend the EB. The scenery is gorgeous.

If you are able, plan to spend the night in Chicago. You can do a little exploring and break up the trip with a nice bed and a shower that isn't rocking at 90 mph.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 20, 2016)

Guest said:


> thanks for the suggestions everyone, i did the Lake shore Limited and CZ along with the Capitol Limited and Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited, last time I was over in the US so thinking about doing different routes this time around. Ive read the Cardinal is meant to be the most scenic route in the North East and while the CZ was stunning last time around I think life is too short to repeat experiences


So you're not a newbie to Amtrak Long Distance Trains.

In that case I agree that the Empire Builder from Seattle is the best choice to Chicago. ( Great Puget Sound and the Cascades Scenery as far as the Cascades Tunnel before it gets dark)

Since the Cardinal is a three times a week train, I agree that you should spend the night in Chicago, then rode the Card to New York.

Please note that the Cardinal is mostly always Late Eastbound, so you will probably arrive into NYP Late @ Night, but New York never closes!


----------



## willem (Mar 21, 2016)

KmH said:


> If a sleeper isn't available and you have to ride in Coach it's my understanding you would get an e-voucher for the cost of the Roomette, less the Coach fare included in the Roomette cost.


At least twice, I have had to remind Amtrak that I should get the accommodation charge back when I don't get my accommodation. This last time, Amtrak got pretty snippy about at, saying it had gone "above and beyond" by yanking me out of a room to ride a bus and make a connection, and implying that I shouldn't be seeking any refund.


----------

